# Beef Knuckle



## hoity toit (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok, someone explain to me what beef knuckle is and what you can do with it ?


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 1, 2015)

It is a lean chunk of meat from the hind leg you can braise, smoke, or roast like any beef roast.


----------



## reinhard (Oct 1, 2015)

Beef knuckle is another term for Beef Round Sirloin Tip Roast.  Mostly used as roasts.  You can cut them into steaks.  Thin cut sandwich steaks and even for kabobs, fondue, and stir fry.  It has a seem in the center where you can follow that seam and have a grissle free side for steaks and some of what I mentioned above and the other half for roast and stew meat.  The narrow end of the whole tip or knuckle has grissle and is best used for stew or soup meat.  You can smoke the whole thing as well.  There are plenty of threads in the beef forum for that with many methods and step by steps.  Reinhard.


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 5, 2015)

Reinhard said:


> Beef knuckle is another term for Beef Round Sirloin Tip Roast.  Mostly used as roasts.  You can cut them into steaks.  Thin cut sandwich steaks and even for kabobs, fondue, and stir fry.  It has a seem in the center where you can follow that seam and have a grissle free side for steaks and some of what I mentioned above and the other half for roast and stew meat.  The narrow end of the whole tip or knuckle has grissle and is best used for stew or soup meat.  You can smoke the whole thing as well.  There are plenty of threads in the beef forum for that with many methods and step by steps.  Reinhard.


Thanks for the information.


----------

